# How Do I Take Interesting Photos Of Boring Subject Matter?



## DistantSubject (May 13, 2013)

Hey everyone!

I'm not someone who likes to travel much.  Really, I don't even leave my house much.  Really, I'm pretty much a shut-in, and when I do leave the house I am too nervous about drawing attention to myself to bring my camera.

So I am stuck in my room and backyard.  I've covered both areas pretty thoroughly, trying to find every way I can to photograph them... but my photos are becoming very stagnant and repetitive.  Using different lenses has helped a bit, but in reality I am repeating myself all the time now. 

So, my question is:  How do I take interesting photos of boring subjects?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## 480sparky (May 13, 2013)

When you find a potential subject, set your camera down and _don't use it_.

Then LOOK at the subject.  When you find an interesting angle or lighting situation, DON'T reach for your camera..... KEEP LOOKING. Find another angle, or change the lighting.  But don't pick your camera up just yet.  Repeat the process until you're sure you've exhausted all the possibilities.

NOW pick up your camera and go back to shooting the angles/lighting you found before.

Far too many people 'recognize' an interesting subject, immediately raise the camera to their eye, click the shutter, and then move on.  Being able to recognize the possibilities is only the first step.  I've been known to spend 15-20 minutes, even a _half hour, _just looking at a subject before I get the camera out.


----------



## bhop (May 13, 2013)

You can keep shooting the same stuff over and over and get different shots out of it, but eventually you'll have to venture out of your safety zone if you want to get something new.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 13, 2013)

Without knowing the reasons why you don't venture any further than your own backyard it is difficult for most people to come up with any methods of breaking the boredom of shooting the same things over and over again. I know by looking into my own backyard that I could probably spend weeks shooting the same things over and over with different light, from different angles, etc. I too would soon become bored of looking at the same things. As long as you remain locked within your own world, with subjects that don't change, you will continue to see and shoot the same over and over.


----------



## KenC (May 13, 2013)

One thing you can do inside is experiment with images at a ratio of 1:1 or larger.  There are all sorts of things in most houses that look very interesting close-up, especially if they are lit in a certain way.  You would need a macro lens and maybe also extension tubes, or some people get an adapter that allows reversing a normal lens, which I believe achieves a very high magnification.  Someone I know who has a Canon macro lens that goes from 1:1 to 5:1 said that he could spend a decade in his house and yard with it.


----------



## MK3Brent (May 13, 2013)

With OCF.


----------



## amolitor (May 13, 2013)

Steiglitz spent years and years taking mostly pictures of clouds. It can be done.

Pick an object, any object, and think about what you want to make of it. Go look at other pictures, pictures of anything. Think about styles and what each picture makes you think and feel. Go back to your object. Imagine styles applied to your object. Imagine light coming from here, from there. Imagine it dimly lit, brightly lit, seen from above, seen from below. Imagine it lit like a supermodel, or like a bridge.

If an inspiration hits you, you'll know it. Now go try to take that picture, the one you just imagined.

If no inspiration hits you, then let it go. Don't think about it. Listen to music, take a nap, do some work, pull some weeds out of the garden. Relax and let the inspiration come.

Whenever it comes, if it comes, approach it gingerly. Stop and close your eyes and let the picture fill itself in. Gently look at it in your mind's eye, and fill in the details, so it's a clear image.

Now, go make that picture.


----------



## DistantSubject (May 13, 2013)

Thanks!  These are some great replies!

I always just wandered around and if something caught my eye I'd try to line a composition up and capture the image.  I didn't think that I could imagine the possibilities and then find a way to get it done, or that I could spend so much time looking at something before inspiration struck.  Great ideas!


----------



## gsgary (May 13, 2013)

It's all about lighting and positioning

fork and bowl






3 peices of A4 paper on a white background


----------



## Ilovemycam (May 13, 2013)

I don't know. Maybe you should take up painting.

Look up some of the famous photogs that do freaky sill lifes. Witkin cuts human heads in half in Mexico and makes a still life of it. A Japanaese lady uses dead fish. Another lady in NY make everything bleed. 

Try self portraits? Cindy Sherman comes to mind. I don't like most of the photogs I have mention, Witkin is interesting, but the rest are not for me. I like street shooting and doc photography mostly. 

Lots of photogs shoot boring pix and make a lot of money at it. Egelston, Stephen Shore. Both shoot boring as hell, yet make $ doing it. 

I'm sorry you have trouble outside the house. Work on going down the street then round the block. you could also advertise for models to come to you for hire. 

If your an old gal, try some nude self portraits. I bought some on ebay of an old gal that did some creative nudes. Not very expensive, but they were interesting. If you like PP work, Take some other photogs work and rework it, freak it out like pop art. (Don't forget to give credit to the original photog.)

Good luck!


----------



## Ilovemycam (May 13, 2013)

gsgary said:


> It's all about lighting and positioning
> 
> fork and bowl
> 
> ...



those are nice!


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 13, 2013)

Just open your mouth and say "Runnah," can you please do something more interesting?  Simple.


----------



## gsgary (May 13, 2013)

More boring stuff in the home, just use your imagination





















and one of William Egglestone's great shots Google Image Result for http://www.masters-of-photography.com/images/full/eggleston/eggleston_shoes_under_bed.jpg


----------



## table1349 (May 13, 2013)

Start by addressing the real issue:
Agoraphobia: Treatments and drugs - MayoClinic.com
The Agoraphobia Treatment Institute | Agoraphobia Treatment and Help
Agoraphobia Treatment Center & Rehab | Morningside Recovery

Once you are addressing this issue the rest is easy.  

"All the art of living lies in a fine mingling of letting go and holding on." - Henry Ellis


----------



## bratkinson (May 14, 2013)

Dogs make ideal subjects.  They are always willing to please, usually stay still for a camera (except the beagle mix I used to have), and can be funny in 'doggie' ways.  Taking a(your) dog for a walk is a good way to be 'forced' out of the house...if for nothing other than some physical exercise.  That's one of the reasons I have a dog.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Sarcasmonaut (May 20, 2013)

DistantSubject said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm not someone who likes to travel much. Really, I don't even leave my house much. Really, I'm pretty much a shut-in, and when I do leave the house I am too nervous about drawing attention to myself to bring my camera.
> 
> ...



1.  Change your angle of view
2.  Change your perspective
3.  Change your lighting
4.  Change your attitude


----------



## Mike_E (May 20, 2013)

Small steps, one after another will get you where ever you want to go.

The trick is in taking that first step.

If you find taking the second step is hard remember that you have had success in taking a first step so just take another first step- rinse and repeat and you're there.


----------



## runnah (May 20, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Just open your mouth and say "Runnah," can you please do something more interesting?  Simple.



I don't understand the question and won't respond to it.


----------



## Whiskeyjack (May 20, 2013)

As someone who struggled with agoraphobia for years, I've actually found that going out WITH my camera makes things 1000 times easier. I had been a shut-in (mostly.. I do work and go to the store etc. but that was all) for years. Then I bought my Rebel. After a few days I realized I was going to have to venture out to get more interesting shots, as I didn't have the proper lighting and whatnot to take good shots indoors. It has been amazing. Once I realized that people just think I'm some nutty photographer rolling around on the ground or climbing fences trying to get a shot, I was liberated. I've been more places in the last 2 months then I had in the two years previous to that. 

Take a deep breath, walk outside and just start shooting. I know how hard it can be looking at that door. If you need any support, feel free to PM me.


----------



## RabbitCatCat (May 20, 2013)

DistantSubject said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm not someone who likes to travel much.  Really, I don't even leave my house much.  Really, I'm pretty much a shut-in, and when I do leave the house I am too nervous about drawing attention to myself to bring my camera.
> 
> ...




I use to be just like you, a shut-in. I never left except to my sisters 2-4 times a month and back home. My ex husband would do everything, all the shopping, all the everything, because of my social anxiety and severe depression. One day I got a camera and I started photographing around me. I was scared to go out with it because I thought it would draw attention but I finally decided to go to a park and takes photos, and the camera made me feel invisible! Like nobody was looking at me, they were looking at the camera, they were looking at a photographer! So I was able to be out in a park and not have the anxiety and taking photographs relieved my depression. I don't know the situation, but I just wanted you to know that having the camera actually is like wearing a shield, or having a cloak or disguise on and I found most people tend to avoid photographers in a park! 

Ok, now about making a boring subject interesting... I found that if I took an object, say an orange, but did something with it that was unexpected.. something you don't normally see an orange doing.. Say.. laying them in a patter to look like a sun on top of a big white or pale yellow sheet (just an example) and making abstract art with it, can really help to diversify what you shoot. I've gotten some great photos doing very random art pieces with things around my home. Sorry if that is silly advice, it's just the kind of thing I've done.


----------



## IByte (May 20, 2013)

After 12 beers and few scotch induced chasers, I have all sorts of creative hangovers for my wife to photograph.


----------



## Dikkie (May 21, 2013)

DistantSubject said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm not someone who likes to travel much. Really, I don't even leave my house much. Really, I'm pretty much a shut-in, and when I do leave the house I am too nervous about drawing attention to myself to bring my camera.
> 
> ...



Well, it depends... Do you have pets?
Otherwise, you can photograph some of your pets, with your room and backyard as background surroundings...

I don't have pets, but I try shooting dull gardengnomes when I really have nothing to do:

bulevardi


----------



## DistantSubject (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the heartfelt replies. :hug::


----------

